# Low Water Pressure In Kitchen Faucet



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

A few trips back, I couldn't get the outside shower to work. Got that fixed by the dealer last week (check valve issue), and now it's great. On the same trip that the outside sink didn't work, the water pressure was low in the kitchen sink. Didn't think much of it (too busy to really notice), and really thought it was just campground low pressure. Now that the outside is fixed, I realized the pressure there is great, like the bathroom faucets, but the kitchen sink is still slow - really slow in comparison. When they fixed the outside check valve, they also tightened the hot water lines as it leaked a bit here and there - but nothing else. I didn't mention the pressure, because I didn't really realize it at the time.

Knowing that the same water lines lead to the outside water, it seems that the issue is between where they connect, and the faucet connections. Is there a check valve in there somewhere that could also be bad? I can see where the lines come up out of the floor, and then there is a point where the outside lines T off. Doesn't look like there is any issues there (no pinched lines etc), so it must be internal to the hoses. I'm trying to get some ideas - rather than hauling it over an hour back to the dealer this week. We leave for a long 7-day trip to TN Friday, and I really don't care to take another day off work to run it up there if I can get a part and fix it myself. I should be able to take it apart and get a check valve from the local dealer (not a keystone dealer) and replace if it's that right?

Are all 'faucet/hose type set-ups' the same? Would a non-keystone dealer be a safe bet in looking at it? Sometimes I tend to go to the actual keystone dealer for things that might not be 'universal'.....


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

If the pressure is low on hot and cold in the kitchen, take a look at the aerator in the end of the faucet. The screen inside could be all plugged up with trash.

Just unscrew the cap where the water comes out and have a look. Try running it with the cap off while your at it.

If it is only low pressure on one side, it could be line or faucet issue, But I'm betting trash in screen.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

That's a really good point - and I thought of the screen too, but didn't remove it. I'll do that and see what happens. It is both sides equally though, so that would/could make sense (let's hope it's really that simple!







)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sptddog said:


> That's a really good point - and I thought of the screen too, but didn't remove it. I'll do that and see what happens. It is both sides equally though, so that would/could make sense (let's hope it's really that simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will wager it is trash in the aerator. Just this year I had debris show up in ours and our trailer is not new. It just decided to let go from where ever it was hung up and ended up in the faucet, almost completely blocked the flow.


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

A little differant question here, but related to water pressure. Does any use those water pressure regulators that attach to the water line. One came with my camper and not sure I like it.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

BKline said:


> A little differant question here, but related to water pressure. Does any use those water pressure regulators that attach to the water line. One came with my camper and not sure I like it.


You MUST use it! That, or blow your lines apart from the high pressure coming in.

"Excessive pressure can cause your plumbing to leak or even rupture. It doesn't take long at high pressures to cause damage, even a fairly brief "spike" can do it. Pressure regulators are installed in your water supply line to limit the water pressure going into your RV. RV plumbing is normally rated at 125 psi, but you certainly don't need to use that much. However, 60-65 psi is a very comfortable pressure for faucets and showers. Parks don't always have that much, but when they do, having a regulator designed for good flow and pressure adjustability will allow you to take advantage of that better pressure without creating a problem with standard RV plumbing systems. Many higher end RV pumps that come on RVs have 65 to as much as 85 psi. New RVs often have their plumbing systems tested to 100 psi, or so, during the manufacturing process, but we recommend regulating incoming pressure to around 60-65 psi to provide a very nice operating system."


----------

